# Feeling very sorry for myself :(



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm the sorriest I've ever felt.

Let me tell you the story, I work with stbs, the racing kind and I'm a stable hand, I feed, gear up and jog work them, it's great fun, very cruisey laid back job. 
Well today one of the horses who I've jogged before took off on me, now when they take off on you in a cart it's a bit different to riding no one rein stop here.
Anyway I'm still new and inexperienced I was all like stuff this I'm not doing this horse one of the other guys can (much stronger and more experienced then me). Went to take him off the track, sharp corner, big no no.

Fell out the cart. 

That was now 11 hours ago.

My knee is killing me, can't walk on it, cry everytime. Can't bend it, hurts too much.

I'm just a cripple  

Feeling very very sorry for myself 

Been talking to some friends and been doing some research (got to love google), not liking what I'm reading.
Some of the possible outcome mean weeks rest 
I have a comp next weekend and weekend after, training round this weekend, it's the first time in a long time I'm actually enjoying riding again, look forward to going out and now this shizzle happens:evil:

Stupid life always throws twists, not to mention have 4 exams to do as well!!

Anyway I needed to get this out, I'm off to see the doctors/hospital tomorrow, what ever I can get it to really, to find out what I've done...

I'm hoping it's nothing too bad....


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Dang! That's a real bummer. I hope you were able to see a doctor.
Sounds like a pain killer and rest period time to me.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RICE, with knees remember RICE

REST
ICE
COMPRESSION
ELEVATION

You can help your chances of getting going again by remembering these points early on.

Knee pain is horrible, and yes there could be all sorts of things wrong, Google is NOT always your friend in these cases. I'm sorry you are hurt, and hope it is nothing too bad. Get a good medical opinion, and follow the advice that you are given.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

What a bummer, unfortunately horses are risky business and stuff happens. Is there ever really a good time to get hurt? Hopefully the doctor will be able to help you. Feeling sorry for yourself will not help do what you can to be comfortable. Stay away from Dr. Google, before you know it you will have some exotic disease that was eradicated years ago.

Good luck on your exams, hopefully your knee is nothing serious and you'll be back in the saddle in no time.

My friend used to train stbs on the track she said she had more injuries from doing that then starting colts, definitely not for the faint hearted.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks off to the doctor today, pain isn't as bad, but have to to move my leg lol only ust got up.

Had ice on it last might as well  and Google did help me in that way


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

You're sure not the first groom to dumped out of a cart and won't be the last. Sorry it happened to you.

Definitely do the RICE. Good stuff.

Oh, I never came out of a cart. Nope. But, I did have a couple fillies doo doo on my when warming them up for races in the race carts. Full grandstands. I can remember the laughter from the crowd. And the stains on my clothes. Ugh.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha yer jogging on the track when so ethogram warm flocks up to your face isn't the most pleasant feeling in the world for sure, booked in for a docs at 10 nearly time


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Have some soft tissue damage, doc thinks it's just bruising, going back on Wednesday for a check up.

Can't ride


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RedTree said:


> Have some soft tissue damage, doc thinks it's just bruising, going back on Wednesday for a check up.
> 
> Can't ride


Just bruising is better than a torn cartilage or a tendon issue, hope that bruising is all that it is.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm hoping as well, going back today to see what she thinks again, had X-rays done on Saturday.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Be thankful nothing was torn/ pulled. My knee put me out of riding for months. 

I'd suggest pt no matter what. Knees are tricky business to heal and if not done properly can cause lingering pain..

Good luck, hope you feel better!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Pt?

And thanks  It is getting better, I'm just really bummed because I had shows/training days lined up for these couple of weeks and had to pull out, been waiting for ages for them as well 

But I am happy it's nothing major


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Ooohhh ouch, not fun!

I pulled every tendon in my right knee a couple of weeks ago. I just dropped. Went down and screamed. The kicker is it wasn't even my horse that was responsible - it was my bloody dog! Went to the emergency room straight away, courtesy of a wonderful young man who I don't know from Adam, and was on crutches for 5 days, not bearing any weight at all for 3. I ran on it today for the first time but I know it isn't 100% yet and I won't be getting back in the saddle until it is. I've ridden once bareback and paid for it the next day!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Ohh wow, that's not fun

I hope you have a speedy recovery, I'm hoping I'll be back in the saddle this weekend to have a light ride


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

It's feeling good  When I can straighten it without it complaining, when I can trust it to run on [and not just run in moments of panic like I did at work today -blush-], I'll be back in the saddle for sure, very keen to get myself and my horse fit so we can start working on starting her over fences


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

My port has an event on this following weekend lol only E grade but hasn't been ridden in a week and I'm hoping not to be too sore


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

oh jeeze hahaha well your knee sounds like it's not as bad as mine, I can't even THINK about showing! D:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha yer, its not that bad now, i can atleast walk on it without limling that bad... Im stayong hopeful lol if its not better by next week wednesday ill probably have to scratch 
But im staying hopeful


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm mostly sound on it in walk, and trotting is okay. Anything much past a jog I don't trust. And I can't straighten it yet, I think because I'm protecting the stretched tendons. But it hasn't actually hurt in ages. My lameness is functional.

lol... all the horse terminology in the world...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha I love the termology 

I am still pretty lame as well  it'll actually be a miracle if I ride next weekend, stayong hopeful maybe one will happen....
I not sound at all at the walk lol have a clear limp, haven't even tried going faster then a walk...

Miracle come at me


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Just give it time


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

And time it's getting, withdrew from the event today


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

aww 

I made a doctor's appointment today, it's now 3 weeks and still as swollen [though not nearly as sore] as the day it happened.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

My friends coming out to ride the monster tomorrow, (he's getting he's saddles fitted), it is literally driving me insane not being able to ride though 

I have another doc appointment tomorrow as well, haha just to get a doc certificate so I can get my money back from the show


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I need to go to the doctor for a couple of things lol. My knee, my lingering chesty cough, and a referral for physio to get my knee moving properly again once the swelling goes down. I won't be taking time off work, it's not sore after 7 hours on my feet, it's just still so swollen...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Omg lingering cough doesn't sound good... I had a lingering cough for ages and ages and finally went to the docs about it... Whooping cough, who gets whooping cough..
I did had to go in to quarantine for a week (paid leave off work, just had to stay home and do nothing really)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

It started when I got a cold and sort of hasn't gone away haha... it's chesty, so I'm thinking possible chest infection. I hope not though. Antibiotics are laaame.

And I don't get paid leave, I'm a casual :/


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Tell me about it... And the pills are massive

I can't even remember what the cough I had was like, wasn't pleasant though, got worse in the cold, had it for a good 3-4 months before I went to get it checked out lol


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have plans for the weekend involving alcohol, if my doctor prescribes antibiotics I can't drink the cider I bought D:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

:sad:

Nooo, not the cider!!!
I'll just have to drink it all on your behalf :lol: love me a good cider 

What did your doc say?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I... didn't go -blush-

I was freaking out all night, didn't fall asleep until well after 6am, and then didn't wake up until an hour after my appointment.

So, no antibiotics, meaning I can enjoy my cider. But no answers about my knee either.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello fellow West Aussies, commiserations and hopes for speedy recoveries for both of you. Lameness in the hind legs is not pleasant, whether it's your nearside or offside or both! ;-) I have a niggle in my offside hind leg at present, which wasn't produced in cinematographic antics like your own, just from the unglamorous repetitive use of a paint bucket to ascend several times daily to the throne on which our compost toilet resides, while we're still waiting for the stairs to be put in. :rofl:

RT, my 75-year-old father drives horses, and had an accident last week which involved the horse taking off in a sudden fright when he was still clambering into the cart. Banged up his thigh but not seriously, thank goodness - I do worry about him because senior people don't heal so well, but at least he's doing what he loves.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

Hope yall don't mind me barging in. Sorry to hear about the injuries. I really know what its like when your knees don't work right. About 5 yrs ago I had both of my knees replaced. Arthritis had destroyed them. If I hadn't had them replaced I would not be able to walk. I am so thankful for med technology. Take care of those knees.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

And the really cool thing is - Ellen is still riding!  And gardening, and lots of other stuff. A role model for us all. Probably gives her doctor grey hairs if he thinks she should be doing something safe like knitting. Not that there is anything wrong with knitting, but as a life pursuit - hmmm, no!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Sue those horse guys are tough, one of the other guys I work with dislocated his knee, and pooped it right back in, was riding and working the horses fine the next day, he makes me feel like a woss lol


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Where's the "I feel sick" emoticon? Just imagine a green face about to throw up! Want another horror story? My father once got his finger caught in a gate as he was leading a stallion out of a paddock, and it broke it out of the top joint just under the nail, white joint surfaces exposed and fingertip dangling by a shred of flesh. He popped it back as best he could, wrapped it in a bandage, and brought in a dozen other horses before driving to hospital, where they stitched it back in place. Healed well and functional, but he could never straighten the finger properly again...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay now I need the *i feel sick emotion*

That's a little gross, I tend to zone out and not listen when they tell all there stories, they get countless rope burn though from leading the horses off the cart, so thankful for my gloves.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been trying to work out where your avatar photo was taken. It's enclosed water, like we have here in Albany and like I've seen in Australind and Bunbury. Your "Barn" photos suggest to me that you're somewhere on the coastal strip between Perth and Busselton though, where those expanses of black sand are typical in horse paddocks...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Photos taken at navel base in kwinana, horse lives on acerage out Mandurah/Pinjarra way 

No longer have him in a black sand paddock though.

I've been to Albany once and it is glorious


----------

